# Reducing the Fermentasauras stand height



## buckerooni (17/5/18)

so after modding the fermentasauras [ https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/modding-the-fermentasaurus.98202/ ] I have reduced the height of the stand so it fits in my fridge with the pressure kit etc. ace!

but I need to refix the frame legs together so it's solid again, better than the electrical tape you see here for exhibition purposes only. Any ideas? 

I don't have a welder, if there's a DIY approach I'd be keen. There's a few fabricators around my area I reckon if thats the only sensible approach - welding the SS...













the cut down leg of the fermentasauras



__ buckerooni
__ 17/5/18


















the cut down leg of the fermentasauras



__ buckerooni
__ 17/5/18


----------



## buckerooni (17/5/18)

OK, I've just got myself a capable welder through a buddy, I'll just do that!


----------



## Yuz (17/5/18)

I reckon by the time you're done pimping the Saurus, it'd be more expensive than a SST conical
Not that I should be commenting as I'm on a budget and tend to do things bit by bit as I can afford.


----------



## buckerooni (17/5/18)

Yuz said:


> I reckon by the time you're done pimping the Saurus, it'd be more expensive than a SST conical
> Not that I should be commenting as I'm on a budget and tend to do things bit by bit as I can afford.



crazy talk! coming in at under $250 - around $110 for parts for the mod, $135 for the sauras with pressure kit (xmas discount at shop) and the reduced height makes it easier to fit in a bunch more fridges...this modded sauras is owning!

+ a few beers to the fabricator, which would be basically free if I had any homebrew to give him!!


----------



## Yuz (17/5/18)

Yeah, height is an issue - hopefully Rev 2 will address this.
Definitely a bonus having tradie mates


----------



## philrob (18/5/18)

Can't you get some metal rectangular tubing to fit the two legs in? Then just cut it to the length you need with your trusty angle grinder. No welding needed that way.


----------



## Moog (18/5/18)

You should have just twisted the top and bottom so that the height reduces no welding just brute force , once you’ve got it moving it should be easy


----------



## Kev R (18/5/18)

you could use bulldog clamps i think the frame is 8mm so 8mm bulldog clamps. They are usually used for clamping wire rope together but should work. use 2 per join.


----------



## sp0rk (19/5/18)

Could braze it, $100 would get you all the gear you need and you can use it down the track for making custom fittings and water distillation devices


----------



## buckerooni (19/5/18)

Kev R said:


> you could use bulldog clamps i think the frame is 8mm so 8mm bulldog clamps. They are usually used for clamping wire rope together but should work. use 2 per join.



nice! I've got a bunch of those in a box, didn't think of that, thanks!


----------



## buckerooni (5/6/18)

bulldog clips added! what I like about this is the height can be adjusted depending on the fridge.


----------



## dago001 (9/8/18)

I just turned my stand upside down. The bottle sits in the crisper section. I already had the grating in the fridge as I also store kegs in there.


----------



## Sidney Harbour-Bridge (9/8/18)

dago001 said:


> I just turned my stand upside down. The bottle sits in the crisper section. I already had the grating in the fridge as I also store kegs in there.View attachment 113169



Looks like you read some Edward De Bono


----------

